# John Deere 8875



## dieseltroop (Nov 13, 2004)

Morning everyone,

I'm interested in a John Deere 8875 skid. They were made between 94-98. It has 61 HP with about 1950 hours on it. Also the tires have approx. 20-30% tread-wear left and it's a 2 speed (12 mph). I haven't actually been able to go check it out yet, but based on the pictures so far, it looks to be in good shape. Based on what the person that is selling says, it's only been used for snow removal. 

So with that, I fielding out responses to those that have used them, and tell me what you think. When the 8875 was made, was it a solid machine, are there certain things to look out for on that model (i.e.: weak bushings, cylinder's leaking easily or pitting chrome, etc). 

I am looking at adding a 9 ft. sno-wolf plow with the fast-tach pusher. I think 61 HP would be adequate, but again, I'm fielding out responses. Currently I use my truck to plow, but I'm wanting to get into a skid. They are quicker, can earn you more money, and can stack better than a plow truck. 

I have used skids in the past for snow removal, but only with buckets on, and I'm not interested in using a giant snow bucket on business parking lots. Townhouses could work with that, but again, I've been there, done that with snow buckets, and in my opinion, a plow on a 2 speed skid is just the way to go.

I did a search before asking this question, and could not find anything related to my question. 

Thanks to all who reply.

Dieseltroop


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

No experience on that brand skid. I can give you some insite as to plowing with them though, we use Bobcats primary we use a 873 for plowing, 773 loads salt most times. Then873 is about 7500 lbs and 75 hp, with the factory tires (that were well worn) it had (steering & traction) with an 8' bobcat brand plow part of that was the tires part the plow, they don't have alot of side to side occilation, actually none untill there is some slop in the piviot pin area. We utilized it for probably 5 years in this configuration, as the plow wore it got better, we switched cutting edge from rubber to a poly (reduced friction), both those helped, the big (holy $h:t) difference maker was the tire swap, we went from the factory 12x16.5 to a 7x15 traction tire they 
are still same height. We utilized it last season with a 10' pusher and it had no problem pushing it with heavy snow coming up over the pusher.


----------



## Cover Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

I had a 6675 and I loved it the new holland body with a deer motor was a great combination


----------

